# Please help Identify



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I got this little guy recently. Can anyone identify the species? 
It's about one inch long.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To me looks like a baby crayfish.We used to catch them in the creeks when I was little.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Right, it is a juvenile crayfish. What I'm trying to find out is what is the species of this particular crayfish. There are lots of different species, which grow to different sizes and have different temperaments. Just trying to figure out what I have. if it helps, it came out of a shallow creek in NC.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's going to be pretty hard to ID as Juvenile especially from a picture. Your best bet if you caught it yourself is to find out what types of crayfish live in the area you caught it then do some research, people on here might be able to help too if you have an idea of which species it could be. Some one from your area might know what crayfish live there too. Cute little guy though.


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I'll just give it a little time to grow and see what I get.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

maybe this can help:
http://www.ncwildlife.org/Portals/0/Learning/documents/Species/crayfish.pdf
State of North Carolina


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Everyone, Good News!

A scientist from a museum helped me ID this one as Cambarus (Depressicambarus) latimanus. 

Still trying to get more info on this species though. So far what I've found indicates they get about three inches long. If so, this one won't be a threat to my convicts as they are growing faster than it is at the moment.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Make sure he's got plenty of places to hide or else when he molts your convicts will have a very nice lunch lol


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, they are pretty aggressive little fish. Under this log the crayfish has excavated a burrow, so I imagine that is where the molting will take place. 



just in case you are wondering, at the top I have some Eastern Mosquito Fish. about 5 females and 2 males. 5 Convicts total ( I plan to remove all males once they start pairing off and can be identified-I don't want them breeding) This tank is filtered by an aquaclear 100GPH and gets 25% water changes every weekend. About once a month I pull off some of the Java Moss as it grows very fast (anyone in raleigh NC want some? let me know and its yours next time I prune) the filter is packed with filter floss, filter polishing pads, a sponge, and a bag of ceramic rings. The water has been crystal clear ever since the initial cycle. Oh and that thing at the top is a turtle dock.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

neat looing little thing


----------

